# Monday 5/11, Narrabeen?



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Hellooooo, anyone ever free on Monday??

Well I am and my car is not fixed yet so I'm going out (from the lake) to see what those birds are doing towards Long reef.

hope to get out early...


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good luck Dan. Plenty of shearwaters out there. Kings are around


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

RRRRRRRR bloody wind and swell, looks like I'll be on the lake, look out Flatty's!!


----------

